# How to turn off auto door locks?



## brents347 (Dec 15, 2010)

Hello All, 

I am a happy new owner of a low mileage 1999 Beetle TDI. I bought the car for the fuel mileage primarily, but have found that I really like driving the car around town. I have a couple of quick questions about the car that I was hoping you all could help me out with. 

First of all, how to turn of the automatic door locks that lock the doors when the car reaches a certain speed (10mph or so). I know in my last few cars turning this feature off was a matter of turning the ignition, clicking the remote, etc. in a certain order. Is there a procedure for the Beetle? My manual says to ask the dealer, but that's not gonna happen right away. 

Secondly, can anyone help me out with a VW USA part #? I come from the motorcyle world and I don't understand why the part # fiches have to be so protected. Is there a reason why this information isn't available (for free) on line? But I digress. The one complaintr I have about this car is that the interior components seem to be a little bit cheap and break alot. I am now looking for a passanger side seat back release handle (for accessing the rear seat). I would like to order on-line, but without a part # it is hard to procede. Yes, I know, I could call my dealer, but that is not how I want to go about this. Any help much appreciated. 

Lastly, since I'm already here and typing, my key when used to unlock the drivers door does not disable the alarm system. Then when I start the car the alarm goes off in my ear. If I use the key to access the rear hatch it disables the alarm fine so I assume this means that the key is good but something in the door is not? What goes bad in this situation? Is it a repairable part? Replacable? Suggestions? 

Thanks for you time in reading this. Any help much appreciated. 

Brent


----------



## AudiSportB5S4 (Mar 13, 2007)

The door locks if you want them to not lock at 15 mph it usually is, then you need to use VAG-Com / VCDS to code it out. It's in the coding of the Central Locking section in Vag.


----------



## hardwired (Feb 21, 2006)

brents347 said:


> Lastly, since I'm already here and typing, my key when used to unlock the drivers door does not disable the alarm system. Then when I start the car the alarm goes off in my ear. If I use the key to access the rear hatch it disables the alarm fine so I assume this means that the key is good but something in the door is not? What goes bad in this situation? Is it a repairable part? Replacable? Suggestions?
> 
> Thanks for you time in reading this. Any help much appreciated.
> 
> Brent


one of your door lock micro switches could be dead or there is a cold solder joint on the circuit board in the door latch


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

Sorry for kind of an old bump, but my GF just got the exact same car and year. 



hardwired said:


> one of your door lock micro switches could be dead or there is a cold solder joint on the circuit board in the door latch


 Could this be her problem as well? Her car unlocks the door and if she gets into the car and doesnt put the key in the ignition the car will relock (even with the door open) and the alarm will reactivate then if she starts the car the alarm goes off. My TT and A4 have the same relocking feature but it is killed when you open any door.


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

A dead microswitch is exactly what that is. Had the same problem in mine when my drivers side one failed. Basically, the car isn't being told the door is open as the switch always thinks its closed. This causes the locks to re-lock and arm the alarm after 30 seconds of unlocking the car. My passenger side is dead now but its not nearly as critical. 

I had the drivers side switch replaced by the dealer...$450. Then I found a few DIYs. If you feel like getting into the door, you can fix it for as little as $3. Here are some links: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1542461 
http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=77648


----------

